

Ask HN: Rate my idea - a site for OCD sufferers - snitko

Recently I've read a book called "Brain Lock" which is about effective 4-step technique of rewiring your brain and getting rid of OCD symptoms. The steps are "Relabel", "Reattribute", "Refocus", "Revalue". Not getting into details, but among other things the author suggests to have a log of successes, which means a person should write down when he was able to workaround his compulsion.<p>The idea is to create a website, which is a place for people to have their ocd-journals, read each other successes and tips on how to struggle against compulsions (which might be useful, because one of the ideas in struggling against compulsions is to switch the attention to something else). What do you think about it? Do you think it'd be hard to makret such a thing? Getting money out of it? Any OCD sufferers here?
======
subud
How would your site be different from "Patients Like Me" where people discuss
their medical conditions?

[http://www.patientslikeme.com/symptoms/show/1920-obsessive-c...](http://www.patientslikeme.com/symptoms/show/1920-obsessive-
compulsive-disorder-ocd)

~~~
snitko
I was thinking of a more specialized OCD site, but you're probably right
that's it's not going to be that much of a difference. Thanks for the tip,
will think about it. Probably not worth doing then.

